# 24" height gauge project



## Charley Davidson (Aug 12, 2013)

After reading Chucktenn's thread on his height gauge it sparked an idea. I found a Mitutoyo 24" height gauge at the scrap yard a while back and decided it should be saved from any further ill fate. Wasn't sure what I was going to do with it til now. I'm ordering a 24" dro scale from Dave on here that sells them & mount it on the height gauge. Since it is missing the crank & all the parts to it I will have to make my own mechanism for raising & lowering it. Gonna try and scrounge some kind of rack & gear setup that's at least 24" long and kinda fine out of something (don't know what yet) any ideas & help would be welcome.

I took it apart tonight and cleaned it & honed all the raised nicks & bumps off the  2 shafts so it slides easily.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 12, 2013)

A rack and gear would be nice. How about a friction roller like on a set of dial calipers to ride on one of the shafts. Looks like the dro will mount in there like it was made for it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd look into using a 7/16 or 1/2", 20tpi threaded shaft with a split nut for quick movement. With a 20tpui, one turn of the top knob would give you 0.050", so it should be fairly sensitive for adjustment.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 15, 2013)

Got my 24" Igaging DRO today and wasted no time installing it. I works great &  repeats as it should. I'm going to order the gear drive for this height gauge as it's only $18.00 this unit cost somewhere near $2,000.00 new & I can't believe someone would through it away without attempting to repair it. Their loss is my gain.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 15, 2013)

Good job, Charley. Keep us posted! I've got the 18" version of that height gage. Use it all the time. Wish I had the electronic version. I have a touch probe for it, but of course it won't work on the mechanical gage.


----------



## UncleRuss (Aug 25, 2013)

Very professional looking job on your gauge project.  You also have a nice looking shop all painted out to match.  I can tell you are a patient man.  I see you even have a friend to talk to while you work, sitting on top of your micro wave.  Pretty good conversationalist is he?


A *BIG* [SUP]high[/SUP] five to you!       :goodjob:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 25, 2013)

He's a strong silent type
 thanks for the compliment the shop is small and hard to keep clean


----------



## ddmunroe (May 28, 2014)

Your a true hobby machinist, turning trash into cash !!
You were in the right place at the right time, wish it was me )
Did you make the scribing end ... If so what is it made out of 
dd


----------



## Ray C (May 28, 2014)

Hi Charlie...

Nice project.  And truth be known, my favorite use of the Z axis DRO on my mill is to use as a height gauge.  I mount a DTI on the spindle, touch off on the table to a center-position zero then, zero the DRO scale.  Next, put your part on the table, raise the head and lower the DTI back to the center position zero then, read the DRO scale.  Accuracy to 0.0002"...



Ray


----------

